# Unblocking websites in terminal



## cebradley9 (Dec 1, 2008)

my brother went into terminal on my mac and blocked a couple websites that i need to access. does anyone know how to undo what he did because he doesnt


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

Well, we'd need to know what he typed into the Terminal, letter for letter.


----------



## cebradley9 (Dec 1, 2008)

all i know is he used something with "sudo" he found off the internet


----------



## karthikr73 (Dec 1, 2008)

The shell will have a history of previous commands (hitting the up-arrow will bring them up). See if you can locate the exact command.


----------



## cebradley9 (Dec 1, 2008)

thanks for trying to help guys but i just reinstalled o sx and it took care of the problem


----------



## xokayxo (Jan 4, 2009)

wait, my sister did the same thing... she blocked websites as well... i do not know how to get them back


----------

